# B&Q - 15% off



## helllohello (19 Aug 2009)

B&Q have a voucher online for 15% off everything for 6 days.
offer available from thursday 20th aug to tues 25 august.
print voucher off online.


----------



## ninsaga (19 Aug 2009)

B&Q don't have an irish web site though - is this for UK only - could you post the link?


----------



## helllohello (19 Aug 2009)

https://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/storevouchers/register.jsp?rid=Ng%3D%3D


----------



## ninsaga (19 Aug 2009)

Great stuff - thanks


----------

